# Fathers Day!



## hobbsy1010 (Jun 4, 2011)

With Fathers Day looming tomorrow here in the UK...........

Are all the Dads out there just expecting a lie in and somebody else to walk the dog???

Or does this chore always end up with the DAD????

Hobbsy


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

I'll be walking the dog,,every day is fathers day for those couple of hours ;D


----------



## hobbsy1010 (Jun 4, 2011)

I know what you mean, with two young ones your chances of a lie in are slim!!!!!

I have two teenagers and the chances of them getting up before lunch time are equally as slim!!!

So it looks like the dogs get walked by us either way!!!! 


Hobbsy


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

I might have a lie in till about 6am,,,then I'll get bored and get up


----------



## hobbsy1010 (Jun 4, 2011)

You got to stop listening to Gary Newman and lay off the red wine and coffee before Bedtime!!!! 

You might be able to lie in till 6.30am at least!  ;D

Happy Fathers Day ;D

Hobbsy


----------



## hobbsy1010 (Jun 4, 2011)

I'm getting out early tomorrow......

The 'Boy's' ( me and Brook ) have got a 'Day Pass' to go climbing in the hill's so we are going....... 

I suppose we will be back showered and changed before any bodies up in our house...!!!!!!!!

I'll take some photo's so they believe we really went!!!!

Hobbsy 8)


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

what kind of climbing Hobbsy? scrambling, hiking, rock?, i love all kinds of climbing, although my left knee (work wear and tear) is limiting me at the moment to just hiking and scrambling.


----------



## hobbsy1010 (Jun 4, 2011)

Just hiking mate,

About a ten miler, Brecon Beacons.

It's about 45mins from the house, so we'll leave about 5.30am and start hiking for about 6.30am.

We will be on top of Pen-y-Fan for about 8.30am (886metres or 2,907ft)

We'll be home for diner.

We like to go early and pass the masses on the way down, we'll have a sandwich and a hot drink on top. I take a boiled egg for Brook as a treat  ;D
The weather's not looking too good but hay ho!!

Hobbsy


----------



## hobbsy1010 (Jun 4, 2011)

I'll take some pics...

Maybe you could bring the caravan down sometime and visit???

Hobbsy


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

coming down to welsh wales in august Hobbsy,, aberdaron for 5 days then over to anglesey for another 5 days,,,4 V's and a GWP in our entourage


----------



## hobbsy1010 (Jun 4, 2011)

PM me closer to the date and maybe have a meet up for a day!!

If your lucky, the stroppy teenager might toe along!!!!

Hobbsy 8)


----------



## hobbsy1010 (Jun 4, 2011)

Can we get a drink out of that Dad?????

http://hodj.smugmug.com/photos/i-7NkpzV8/0/XL/i-7NkpzV8-XL.jpg

(Glacial Lake Brecon)

Hobbsy


----------



## hobbsy1010 (Jun 4, 2011)

Sheep Pointing ........

http://hodj.smugmug.com/photos/i-rxnbBgT/0/XL/i-rxnbBgT-XL.jpg

http://hodj.smugmug.com/photos/i-5CWjCSB/0/XL/i-5CWjCSB-XL.jpg

Practice makes perfect!!!!!! 

Hobbsy


----------



## hobbsy1010 (Jun 4, 2011)

And more..............

http://hodj.smugmug.com/photos/i-cLJ7Fxd/0/XL/i-cLJ7Fxd-XL.jpg

http://hodj.smugmug.com/photos/i-N9mG2L6/0/XL/i-N9mG2L6-XL.jpg

Bloody sheep pointing!!!!!!!!

Hobbsy


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Beautiful!! ;D ;D ;D


----------

